# Easy Desserts?



## Chrissy13 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey guys,

What are some easy desserts (other than cookies haha) that I can make that don't take too long? Something I can just whip up but that will look like I spent a long time on!


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 25, 2010)

poach some hollowed out pears in red wine and stuff them with ice cream when they cool.

I also poach them in white wine and stuff them with a gorganzola mousse and then roll them in chopped pecans or pistachios

Grilled peaches are great too.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy a short cake, slice it into individual serving dishes, top with canned fruit, a scoop of ice cream and whipped topping. Chopped nuts or shaved almonds make a nice finish.


----------



## Chrissy13 (Aug 25, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> poach some hollowed out pears in red wine and stuff them with ice cream when they cool.
> 
> I also poach them in white wine and stuff them with a gorganzola mousse and then roll them in chopped pecans or pistachios
> 
> Grilled peaches are great too.



Wow sounds so fancy! About how long would that take?


----------



## merstar (Aug 25, 2010)

*BLACK MAGIC CAKE*
HERSHEY'S Kitchens: Recipes: Black Magic Cake

*PHILADELPHIA CLASSIC CHEESECAKE
*http://www.kraftfoods.com/kf/recipes/philadelphia-classic-cheesecake-52544.aspx *
*
*CREAMY CHOCOLATE PUDDING *http://www.recipezaar.com/12431

*LEMON ICE CREAM SURPRISE *
Lemon Ice Cream Surprise Recipe - Food.com - 92215

*CHOCOLATE CHEESECAKE CUPCAKES*
Nestle Toll House Recipe: Chocolate Cheesecake Cupcakes - Very Best Baking - NESTLE Very Best Baking

*STRAWBERRY CREAM PIE 
*http://www.eat.at/swap/forum1/11711_REC_Strawberry_Cream_Pie

* KEY LIME PIE
*


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 25, 2010)

Chrissy13 said:


> Wow sounds so fancy! About how long would that take?


 
Poaching only takes about an hour.I use hard pears so they hold up.
You can add some cinnamon sticks ,peppercorns,allspice,orange peel or whatever to the wine. 

Peel the pears first and core from the bottom!

You can put a plate on top of them to hold them down if they float.

You can reduce the poaching liquid for a sauce while the pears cool.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy some berries - several different kinds if possible.  Sort through them and set aside some of the less pretty or smashed ones.  Toss the rest with sugar.

Use a FP to puree the damaged berries in sour cream with sugar to taste.

Serve the sweetened berries in a wine glass or stemmed water glass and top with the flavored sour cream.  Looks elegant and is a snap to make.


----------



## forty_caliber (Aug 25, 2010)

This one is as easy as they come.  To make it even easier you could use a pre-made graham cracker crust from the grocery.

.40


----------



## Chrissy13 (Aug 25, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Buy some berries - several different kinds if possible.  Sort through them and set aside some of the less pretty or smashed ones.  Toss the rest with sugar.
> 
> Use a FP to puree the damaged berries in sour cream with sugar to taste.
> 
> Serve the sweetened berries in a wine glass or stemmed water glass and top with the flavored sour cream.  Looks elegant and is a snap to make.




I am going to try this one tonight. It sounds easy and delicious! Thank you Andy


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't make many deserts, but this is very easy and delicious.  I've had this recipe for over 40 years.

Ritz cracker pie

3 egg whites
1/2 cup sugar
1 tsp. baking powder
25 Ritz crackers, crushed
1 c. chopped nuts
1 tsp. vanilla
Beat  egg whites very stiff with an electric beater, then slowly add the sugar and vanilla; set aside. Crush  the Ritz crackers in a plastic bag. Add the nuts and baking powder to the plastic bag, and shake. Fold the bag mixture into the egg white mixture in the bowl. Spread into a well buttered 9 inch pie plate. Bake 25  minutes at 350 degrees. Cool completely, and spread any kind of fruit jam you like on top, or you could use fresh seasonal berries, if they're available. Top the whole thing with whipped topping if you're serving guests.  Otherwise, top each slice with whipped topping.
I like Redi Whip, myself.

I'll post this also in the desert section for safe keeping.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 25, 2010)

Crissy, this is a favorite here. I just take a Pillsbury crust, one of two in a box. Open it onto a cookie sheet fitted with foil or parchment paper. I just slice up what ever fruit we have on hand right now it apples from our trees, sprinkle with sugar and cinnamon dot with butteer and scatter toasted nuts over all. Leave an edge to the pie curst then fold the edge in all around the tart and bake til golden and apples are starting to get soft. serve hot  or warm with ice cream it's quick and easy to do.
kadesma


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 26, 2010)

Apricot Crostata

Buy a box of Pillsbury pie crusts and a jar of good apricon jam (like Bonne Maman).

Take a baking sheet and put a piece of parchment paper on it. Now unroll one pie crust and place it on the parchment. Put a piece of wax paper on top. Use a wine bottle to roll the crust out just slightly. Peel off the paper.

Mix 1 1/2 cups of the jam with the 2 Tablespoons fresh lemon juice. Put the jam in the center of the pie crust (in a circle about 3 inches in diameter.

fold the outer edge of the pie crust up over the jam, leaving 2 inches of jam showing. Pleat the pie dough around the jam. 

Take one egg white and beat it with 2 teaspoons water. Brush the egg white on the pie crust. 

Bake in a preheated 400 degree F. oven for about 23 minutes, or until crust is golden.

Let it sit to cool for about 30 minutes.  Serve warm with ice cream or whipped cream for garnish.


----------

